# One Day In New York ???



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll be taking a tour to NY-NY during the latter part of March 2008.
Among the activities included in our tour are:

Three Stage Shows
Greenwich Village
Wall Street
Little Italy
Lunch in China Town
Tavern on the Green restaurant
Metropolitan Museum of Art
Statute of Liberty
Ellis Island

The last day is deemed "_Enjoy a free day on your own to explore the city_"

Thus... my request for suggestions on how we may spend the day.

And.... what might the temperature/weather be like,
during the last week of March ??? 

Thanks in advance and all responses appreciated !!!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2008)

deleted for DDD (dreaded double posting)


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Doug! Long time no see...
I don't have much to offer but just wanted to say hi.  
Not sure if Tavern on the Green is by Central Park...I"ll recommend spend at least a couple of hours in Central Park.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Lisa  

Yes, it has been a lonnnng time, hasn't it ?

Yep... Village on the Green is in Central Park.

Got any tips on good eats in China Town ?

We'll be staying at the Sheraton in NYC.
How's the best way to get to ChinaTown from there ?

Doug


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Got any tips on good eats in China Town ?
> 
> We'll be staying at the Sheraton in NYC.
> How's the best way to get to ChinaTown from there ?
> ...



OK for restaurants in China Town: Joe's Shanghai (9 Pell St) was recommended to me and it's pretty good. It's a "Hole in the Wall" type of place and it specializes in soap dumpling (Xiaolong Bao) and other Shanghainese cuisine. I think you and your wife will enjoy it.
Can't help you with direction but most of everywhere in NYC is just a subway ride away.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 3, 2008)

My two don't miss suggestions are walking the Brooklyn Bridge and the view from the Empire State Building and/or Top of the Rock (weather permitting).

We took the subway to Brooklyn, walked through Brooklyn Heights and the promenade and had pizza at Grimaldi's.  Then walked across the bridge back to Manahattan.

If I had to choose between skyscrapers I would pick Empire State Building, but the view during the day of Central park from Top of the Rock is beautiful, and you can see the ESB too.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 3, 2008)

Joe's Shanghai has a long history as a great dumpling place. It was a weekly stop for me and many coworkers when I worked in Tribeca in the 80's and early 90's. It is largely unchanged since it was the Pell St. Dumpling House and later Chef Ho's Dumpling House. One of the City's best. 

Take the Lexington Avenue Line Local (#6 train) to Canal Street or the local or express to City Hall. The walk from Canal Street station is more colorful as you will see several blocks of chinatown by taking Canal Street east to Mott Street and then heading south on Mott through the heart of chinatown.for three blocks to Pell street (then turn left and go 300 feet).

On Mott Street, just south of Pell, you will find the very famous Peking Duck House, a favorite of former Mayor Koch. He used to dine there almost every week. Next door is an arcade that contains the famous "dancing chicken" (its a live chicken). Across the street and down 250' to the corner is the start of Mott Street at Confucious Plaza. That side of the street has a series of classic chinatown food haunts with good food at cheap prices. Great eats for folks on a tighter travel budget.

For a great dinner "date", grab your food to go and jump back on the 4 or 5 express train to bowling green at the south tip of manhattan, or walk it  - about 1.25 - 1.5 mile. There get on the Staten Island Ferry and enjoy your "dinner cruise". Take one that is leaving Manhattan just before sunset and return with Manhattan and the Statue of Liberty lit up in full glory.

March weather can be very variable, even within the same day, so dress in layers.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 3, 2008)

Thought some more about it - as it's not a small town when you get down to it 

Another great way to spend a day is touring some of Brooklyn. March should be nice enough for a walking tour from 

http://brooklynwalkingtour.com/

I know the owner and he leads most of the tours. Have him point you to the Brooklyn Museum at the end of the tour. It is an incredible art museum that has the little known honor of the world's 4th largest collection of Egyptology. Also has a nice, representative collection of American and European art from many periods. Worth a couple of hours.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 3, 2008)

https://www.zerve.com/FoodTours


We did one of these tours in Oct.  It was great.  Took us to about 10 places to munch out, with lots of history of the neighborhood.  If they have one on the date you have free, it would be a great way to spend the day.  You just take the subway and meet them in front of the place they have picked to start.  Dates sell out fast, so make reservations soon.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2008)

LisaH said:


> soap dumpling (Xiaolong Bao) .



It's a soup dumpling, not a soap dumpling!  They're also called Little Juicy Buns on some menus. Mmm, they're my favorite!


----------



## mjs (Feb 3, 2008)

*Taxi cost--Manhatten Club to Laguardia*

Sorry, need new thread.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

*Thank You... Thank You... Thank You All !!!*

Thank You LisaH, debraxh, johnmfaeth, JudyH and wackymother !

Tons of good information.
Wish we had more "free" time to enjoy the Big Apple.

My previous visit was on an overnight business trip, around 30 years ago.
So... everything will be "NEW" to moi.

Will copy everything and take it with us !!!

Please feel free to add more info !!!

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

wackymother said:


> It's a soup dumpling, not a soap dumpling!  They're also called Little Juicy Buns on some menus. Mmm, they're my favorite!



Hi WackyMother  

LOL !!!! 
Wouldn't like to try soap dumplings.

BTW: 
LisaH is from Shanghai, so her recommendation about _Xiaolong Bao_ carries a lot of weight.

Based on her recommendation, we had _Xiaolong Bao_ and other _Bao's_ in Shanghai (October 2006) and *yummy fer me tummy* !!!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 3, 2008)

They didn't use to have them on Pell Street. But the dumpling place on Lafayette street, just feet south of Canal Street, used to have ginger dumplings that do faintly taste soapy from the ginger and other spices.

Just figured that was a street name. I never even heard the term "potstickers" until my 30's and it was outside NYC. That is not a chinatown term at all, as an example of local food terms which can vary greatly by region of the country.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

*More info pease....*

We're booked at the Sheraton NY
811 7th Ave @ 52nd St.

Any suggestions for the immediate neighbor (eateries, activities, etc.)
How easy, via subway, is it to get to Chinatown, Brooklyn, etc.

Also I'd like to check out some restaurants, before we leave at http://menupages.com/ 

Under their "By Neighborhood" list, the choices are:
East 30's, East 40's, East 50's..... West 30's, West 40's, etc. etc. etc.

Based on the address of our hotel above... what's closest to us ???

TIA

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> ...... I never even heard the term "potstickers" until my 30's and it was outside NYC. That is not a chinatown term at all, as an example of local food terms which can vary greatly by region of the country.



Out here on the West Coast, the term "potstickers" are fairly common. 
Even in Chinatown San Francisco.

I know them by the Cantonese "_Kuo Teh_" or the Japanese "_Gyoza_"


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug,

If you're not familiar with HopStop.com - check out http://www.hopstop.com/

click on the hyperlink for NYC.  HopStop is a great site for learning how to get from point A to point B within their covered cities. For NYC you have your choice of receiving replies for subway; subway+bus; bus; and walking.


Richard


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Doug,  If you're not familiar with HopStop.com - check out http://www.hopstop.com/   click on the hyperlink for NYC.  HopStop is a great site for learning how to get from point A to point B within their covered cities. For NYC you have your choice of receiving replies for subway; subway+bus; bus; and walking.



Thank You Richard !!! :whoopie: 

Will check it out "_.... in a New York minute_" 

*UPDATE:*

Richard:

Just got done surfing HopStop.
Neat-O, Neat-O !!!!

Thanks for sharing !

Doug


----------



## Hoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Got any tips on good eats in China Town ?



Go to Wo Hop's.  It's one of the last true Cantonese style Chinese restaurants around, and the food is consistently good.  You can also wander the twisty streets of Chinatown before or after and try some of the good munchies in the shops there.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Go to Wo Hop's.  It's one of the last true Cantonese style Chinese restaurants around, and the food is consistently good.  You can also wander the twisty streets of Chinatown before or after and try some of the good munchies in the shops there.



Ahhhhhh.... Hoc !
A voice from the past  

My wife is Cantonese so I get a lot of Cantonese "soul" food at home and at my MIL's.

Thus... I like to dine at "Northern" Chinese restaurants.
Any suggestions there ???

We discovered tons of non-Cantonese restaurants (Sze-Chuan, Hunan, Beijing, etc.) in San Gabriel, CA.
Spicy and *HOT, HOT*, dishes 
Not too long a drive from your Pacific Coast Hiway.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 3, 2008)

Wo Hop is one of the quintesential chinese places I mentioned by location on the last 400 feet of Mott St. before Confucius Plaza (across from the Perking Duck House). Great recommendation by Hoc, I strongly second it.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug, I'm going to Hong Kong at the end of the month, with a friend who grew up there! I can't wait! She says the food is so fantastic, I'll dream of Hong Kong for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Doug, I'm going to Hong Kong at the end of the month, with a friend who grew up there! I can't wait! She says the food is so fantastic, I'll dream of Hong Kong for the rest of my life.



If you're going with someone who grew up there....
You can't go wrong !!! 

The last time I was in HK was way, way, way, back in 1981.
*
O-U-Q-T-I-N-V-U !!!!*


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> We're booked at the Sheraton NY
> 811 7th Ave @ 52nd St.
> 
> Any suggestions for the immediate neighbor (eateries, activities, etc.)
> ...




You're in the West 50s. But the lower West 50s. You're near the Theater District, too. 

I work at 55th and 6th sometimes--not a great eating neighborhood, unfortunately. For your morning coffee, there's a Pret a Manger right by the big red LOVE statue (you have to get your picture taken there anyway--it's the one in this pic: http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/11465/love-statue-near-central-park-new-york-city-usa/)

The coffee and muffins and breakfast things are good, better than most of the delis around there. They're good for takeout lunch items, too--good soup and sandwiches. But they close at five, and there's nowhere to sit. 

Central Park is just uptown from you. Just walk north and then you'll see it to your right. 

I just went to a very good Indian lunch buffet at about 60th and Broadway. That's between you and Lincoln Center, if you're going to see any shows there. I'm blanking on the name, should I try to find it?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 4, 2008)

wackymother said:


> It's a soup dumpling, not a soap dumpling!  They're also called Little Juicy Buns on some menus. Mmm, they're my favorite!



OMG. That's really funny  Yes you need a spoon to eat the dumpling because it's so juicy...

BTW, it's pretty good but of course not as good as the ones in Shanghai


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 4, 2008)

Most of Chinatown is Cantonese or Kwan Sing Province.

Great Szechuan food can be found at Little Szechuan at 5 East Broadway (another stalwart) or in several neighborhoods at the several locations of Empire Szechuan.

Great Thai food can be had at Bayard Thai on Bayard Street which is in Chinatown behind the famous "Tombs" a huge Jail facility attached to the Criminal Court Building that is famous for a major takeover/riot in the 70's. Led to major prison reform and the new jail was considered a hotel vs. the old. Another great thai restaurant in the Chelsea area at 7th Ave and 22nd St.

Great Vietnamese in Chinatown at Mulberry St. below Bayard at Little Saigon.

Great Tibetan (that's rare even in NYC) at Tibetan Kitchen 444 Third Ave at 30th Street (midtown East Side) - both vegetarian and meat menus. Tiny but famous.

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## wackymother (Feb 4, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Central Park is just uptown from you. Just walk north and then you'll see it to your right.



I just looked at the map! From Seventh, you don't need to look right, it's right in front of you. I was having a Duh moment. Sorry!


----------



## debraxh (Feb 4, 2008)

You're staying in the same general area as we did (49th & Broadway) where there are 3 subway stations within a block or two.  Very easy to navigate, cheap & fast transportation when you tire of walking.  The transit website is:  

http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/nyct/maps/submap.htm


----------



## mishpat (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ground Zero*

Not one of my fellow Tuggers felt it appropriate to  suggest you try to visit  the Wall Street area and pay respects at Ground Zero, site of the 911 attacks on the Twin Towers. While construction has begun on the site, you can actualy see inside the barriers by entering the PATH train station on Church Street. The colonial era church where many firefighters took refuge from the clouds of debris is also across the street. Far from a tourist attraction, Ground Zero remains a symbol of America's strength and tenacity. And not one of the responses sought it important enough to take a subway ride downtown to visit.  No visit to Oahu would fail to include Pearl Harbor Yet,how sad it is that we have so quickly forgotten 911.


----------



## Conan (Feb 5, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> We're booked at the Sheraton NY
> 811 7th Ave @ 52nd St.
> 
> Any suggestions for the immediate neighbor (eateries, activities, etc.)



DeLuxe Sat/Sun Brunch at a fair price:
Petrossian Brunch


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

wackymother said:


> I just went to a very good Indian lunch buffet at about 60th and Broadway. That's between you and Lincoln Center, if you're going to see any shows there. I'm blanking on the name, should I try to find it?



That would be nice.
I may not respond right way... but will check this BBS in a couple of days.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

LisaH said:


> BTW, it's pretty good but of course not as good as the ones in Shanghai



I'll second that !


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> Great Thai food can be had at Bayard Thai on Bayard Street which is in Chinatown behind the famous "Tombs" a huge Jail facility attached to the Criminal Court Building that is famous for a major takeover/riot in the 70's. Led to major prison reform and the new jail was considered a hotel vs. the old. Another great thai restaurant in the Chelsea area at 7th Ave and 22nd St.
> 
> Great Vietnamese in Chinatown at Mulberry St. below Bayard at Little Saigon.
> 
> Great Tibetan (that's rare even in NYC) at Tibetan Kitchen 444 Third Ave at 30th Street (midtown East Side) - both vegetarian and meat menus. Tiny but famous.



Ahhhh... Thai is my favorite cuisine of all time.
 Also love Vietnamese food !

Tibetan !!!
Now.. you got my interest !!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

debraxh said:


> You're staying in the same general area as we did (49th & Broadway) where there are 3 subway stations within a block or two.  Very easy to navigate, cheap & fast transportation when you tire of walking.  The transit website is:  http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/nyct/maps/submap.htm



Thanks, Debraxh !!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

mishpat said:


> Not one of my fellow Tuggers felt it appropriate to  suggest you try to visit  the Wall Street area and pay respects at Ground Zero, site of the 911 attacks on the Twin Towers. While construction has begun on the site, you can actualy see inside the barriers by entering the PATH train station on Church Street. The colonial era church where many firefighters took refuge from the clouds of debris is also across the street. Far from a tourist attraction, Ground Zero remains a symbol of America's strength and tenacity. And not one of the responses sought it important enough to take a subway ride downtown to visit.  No visit to Oahu would fail to include Pearl Harbor Yet,how sad it is that we have so quickly forgotten 911.



Hi MishPat !

Ground Zero is on our tour itinerary !

I don't believe anyone overlooked Ground Zero...
America will not... should not, *ever*, forget 9/11  

We'll go and pay our respects.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 5, 2008)

The Indian restaurant is Sapphire, on Broadway between 60th and 61st. The buffet is a great deal ($15 or so?), but I gather it's overpriced for dinner. 

Also if you're near Lincoln Center, it can be tough to find a good moderately-priced restaurant, but there's always the Ollie's Noodle House on Broadway north of Lincoln Center, on the west side of the street. That Ollie's (it's part of a chain, the food is quite good) also has a nice indoor pavilion where you can sit and read the paper and people-watch. Good to know about if you're cold or if it's raining.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 5, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> DeLuxe Sat/Sun Brunch at a fair price:
> Petrossian Brunch



Checked out their menu...
Looks Yummy !!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

*Received Final Tour Confirmations *

Thank You to all responders  

We received the final documents for our 5-night tour to the Big Apple.
The three stage shows are:

Chicago
Phantom of the Opera
Chorus Line

*New Yorkers:*
What would be the appropriate dress for men and ladies at Afternoon and Evening performances ?

Instead of the Sheraton, we're staying at the Westin Times Square (270 West 43rd Street).

Any suggestions for that immediate area (restaurants, "must-visits", etc.)  ?

We have a day-and-a-half, free...
How's the best way to get to Wyckoff, NJ  ???
Preferable by public transportation.​
We plan to do the walk suggested by "debraxh":
"_....walking the Brooklyn Bridge and the view from the Empire State Building and/or Top of the Rock..._"
As well as the eateries suggested by others.

TIA, Tuggers


----------



## Piper (Mar 9, 2008)

If the weather is nice, I would recommend a trip to the Cloisters. It's part of the MET and your MET admission may get you into the Cloisters too. The subway can take you there and it's worth the trip.

For dining... I would recommend a little neighborhood Italian place and 49th and 8th -- and easy walk from the Sheraton: Ciro Trattatoria. The homemade ravoli is incredible. We often go there before seeing a show on Broadway. (Just got back from doing just that!)

Also, the Carnegie Deli is close by too. It's worth going there for breakfast lunch. The sandwiches are so huge that it looks like a joke.


----------



## Transit (Mar 9, 2008)

Try Carmines :whoopie:   2450 bway not far from where you staying. In chinatown 69 bayard st. or Woohops. Hit Da Bronx zoo then good eats at Frankie an Johnnies Pine Tavern. Bronxdale ave and Matthews. Try the Soup Nazi 55th st near 8th.


----------



## DonM (Mar 9, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Yep... Village on the Green is in Central Park.




Is this a Norm Crosby thing going on here? Are we combining Greenwich Village and Tavern on the Green and coming up with Village on the green??


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

Piper said:


> If the weather is nice, I would recommend a trip to the Cloisters. It's part of the MET and your MET admission may get you into the Cloisters too. The subway can take you there and it's worth the trip.
> 
> For dining... I would recommend a little neighborhood Italian place and 49th and 8th -- and easy walk from the Sheraton: Ciro Trattatoria. The homemade ravoli is incredible. We often go there before seeing a show on Broadway. (Just got back from doing just that!)
> 
> Also, the Carnegie Deli is close by too. It's worth going there for breakfast lunch. The sandwiches are so huge that it looks like a joke.



Hi Piper !

WHAT pray tell is the Cloisters ?

Ciro Trattaloria sounds interesting but... they swapped our hotel from the Sheraton to the Westin.
Approximately how far apart are they ?

Checked out the Carnegie Deli's sandwiches online.
They must be LARGE... price, I believe, was around $13 for Corned Beef on Rye.  Yikes !


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

DonM said:


> Is this a Norm Crosby thing going on here? Are we combining Greenwich Village and Tavern on the Green and coming up with Village on the green??



LOL !!!
Another Senior Moment... Tis the Tavern of the Green.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

Transit said:


> Try Carmines :whoopie:   2450 bway not far from where you staying. In chinatown 69 bayard st. or Woohops. Hit Da Bronx zoo then good eats at Frankie an Johnnies Pine Tavern. Bronxdale ave and Matthews. Try the Soup Nazi 55th st near 8th.



Great suggestions, Transit !

Thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2008)

Doug,

Here's info on the Cloisters
http://www.metmuseum.org/cloisters/events/


Richard


----------



## mish (Mar 9, 2008)

Carmine's is family style right in the Theater district- wherever you go, if your tour has not made reservations for dinner, please call ahead.  All the restaraunts cater to the Theater crowd, and will make sure you get out in time for your evening show.
I just love walking in NYC.  5th Avenue, St. Patrick's cathedral, the shops, can take you 1/2 day.  
Dress for the afternoon show is usually nice casual.  The evening show is more dressy.  I ususally dress up in a coctail dress, because I don't have many opportunities to do it!  Men are usually in jacket and tie or suit in the evening.  You will see the gamut of clothes and jewels!
If you can take a harbour cruise, that would be good.  You learn about the history of NYC and much about the architecture.
Enjoy your trip!
Mish


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Doug, Here's info on the Cloisters
> http://www.metmuseum.org/cloisters/events/



Thank You Richard


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 9, 2008)

mish said:


> Carmine's is family style right in the Theater district- wherever you go, if your tour has not made reservations for dinner, please call ahead.  All the restaraunts cater to the Theater crowd, and will make sure you get out in time for your evening show.
> I just love walking in NYC.  5th Avenue, St. Patrick's cathedral, the shops, can take you 1/2 day.
> Dress for the afternoon show is usually nice casual.  The evening show is more dressy.  I ususally dress up in a coctail dress, because I don't have many opportunities to do it!  Men are usually in jacket and tie or suit in the evening.  You will see the gamut of clothes and jewels!
> If you can take a harbour cruise, that would be good.  You learn about the history of NYC and much about the architecture.
> ...



Thank You Mish !!!

Carmine's sound like a winnah, since some meals before the shows are affectionately put: "on your own"


----------



## bltfam (Mar 10, 2008)

You could save that day for shopping.  I think a visit to the Empire state building would be great. Time square at night you couls also get tickets for one of the tv shows If your by the Brooklyn bridge you can go to the site of the twin towers the church is set up like a memorial they also have the plans your the new buildings located at the site THere is also the Sony tech lab that gives tours. The NYcity public library is really awesome too. If yoiur a shopper there's also Chelsea's Market 
have fun


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 10, 2008)

bltfam said:


> You could save that day for shopping.  I think a visit to the Empire state building would be great. Time square at night you couls also get tickets for one of the tv shows If your by the Brooklyn bridge you can go to the site of the twin towers the church is set up like a memorial they also have the plans your the new buildings located at the site THere is also the Sony tech lab that gives tours. The NYcity public library is really awesome too. If yoiur a shopper there's also Chelsea's Market
> have fun



Hi BitFam !

The ESB and Times Square at night sounds neat.
Ground Zero is included in our tour.

Not "shoppers" per se but... what items are available at Chelsea's ?
(We're not big about clothes)


----------



## Piper (Mar 10, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Hi Piper !
> 
> WHAT pray tell is the Cloisters ?
> 
> ...



You can read more about the Cloisters at: http://www.metmuseum.org/works_of_art/introduction.asp?dep=7

If it is a nice day, it will be beautiful to visit the Cloisters. They are perched on a hill on the western side of Manhattan -- way uptown. There's a beautiful view of the river. It might be a nice break from the hustle and bustle of the rest of Manhattan.

The Westin is not far from the Sheraton -- and is easy walking distance to any of the places I mentioned. The sandwiches at Carnegie Deli are HUGE! If you go, go hungry! And bring a camera to document the ridiculousness of the size!

Have fun.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 10, 2008)

Piper said:


> ........... If it is a nice day, it will be beautiful to visit the Cloisters. They are perched on a hill on the western side of Manhattan -- way uptown. There's a beautiful view of the river. It might be a nice break from the hustle and bustle of the rest of Manhattan.      The Westin is not far from the Sheraton -- and is easy walking distance to any of the places I mentioned. The sandwiches at Carnegie Deli are HUGE! If you go, go hungry! And bring a camera to document the ridiculousness of the size!  Have fun.



LOL !!!

Carnegie Deli: With camera in hand, Here we come !!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 10, 2008)

Doug,

Come with lots of cash in hand too.  Carnegie Deli doesn't take credit cards
(I don't think they take checks either).  It's a cash-only place.


Richard


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 10, 2008)

*NYC Trip Tips*

Ground Zero is a  fascinating construction site right now. Hardhats and all sorts of machinery. The best views are to be
had by buying a card for a PATH trip to New Jersey. It is about $1.50 each way and the train ride gives you great quick views of the construction site. 

Take the Newark Train and get off at Grove Street to have lunch at Taqueria a cheap but highly regarded Mexican place (gets rated a 20 for food by Zagat). 

If you are really feeling adventurous get off the Newark Train at Journal Square and walk 3 blocks to Newark Avenue where you will find over 20 Indian restaurants and the best Indian food you ever ate CHEAP. F

Finally if you have children in tow get off at Newark which has a large Macdonald's right inside Penn Station where the line ends.

Do not go to see ground Zero without shopping at century 21 just across the street. This discount store is a New York City institution. Great prices on everything from designer clothes for both sexes to housewares. They have a separate store next door for shoes where you can buy fine Italian leather or designer sneakers for the whole family, often at less than half of list price.

You can subscribe to Zagat on line for restaurant reviews.  Anything that gets a 20 or above for food is pure heaven. They have many good recommendations for pre theater meals and china town.

The Cloisters are worth seeing and you get to walk through the north end of the big park with boulders and hills just to get there. Lots of little restaurants around the 183rd street subway station or the stop just north of it.

The Museum of Modern Art is worth the $20 admissions fee. The Bronx zoo it worth spending the whole day. You can get a direct bus from midtown. Look it up on the internet before you go for directions.  The Museum of Natural History is just west of the Met across central park. It is wonderful for kids and adults with dinosaur skeletons, a room full of pre Columbian gold, a major section on the evolution of man. You could spend a day there. Great gift shop.


----------



## Transit (Mar 10, 2008)

Those venturing in and around the Cloisters proceed with extra caution .It's like the wild wild west up there in Washington Heights.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 10, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Doug, Come with lots of cash in hand too.  Carnegie Deli doesn't take credit cards (I don't think they take checks either).  It's a cash-only place.  Richard



Thanks for the warning...
We usually charge *L-A-R-G-E* purchases to our Credit-Card.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 10, 2008)

mamiecarter said:


> Ground Zero is a  fascinating construction site right now. Hardhats and all sorts of machinery. The best views are to be
> had by buying a card for a PATH trip to New Jersey. It is about $1.50 each way and the train ride gives you great quick views of the construction site.
> 
> Take the Newark Train and get off at Grove Street to have lunch at Taqueria a cheap but highly regarded Mexican place (gets rated a 20 for food by Zagat).
> ...



Okay... educate this West Coast senior... What is PATH ?
By your description it sounds like a "train" ?

*How far and where can we go in NJ ?
Will it take us to Wyckoff, NJ ???*

Where can we hop on this "train ?" ?
We'll be in the Times Square area.

The "Century 21" store sounds interesting.
Not because we're shoppers (we're not) either.

Out here the name "Century 21" conjures images of Real-Estate folks in mustard-colored jackets.

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 10, 2008)

Transit said:


> Those venturing in and around the Cloisters proceed with extra caution .It's like the wild wild west up there in Washington Heights.



Yikes... should I bring my 6-shooter ?


----------



## wackymother (Mar 11, 2008)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Okay... educate this West Coast senior... What is PATH ?
> By your description it sounds like a "train" ?
> 
> *How far and where can we go in NJ ?
> ...



The PATH trains take people from lower Manhattan to Jersey City, Hoboken, and other points in Hudson County, New Jersey--but not deep into NJ. Wyckoff is in northern Bergen County. PATH trains are kind of like an extension of the New York subway system, although they use a different payment system and they're not really connected. 

I figure if you want to get to Wyckoff, you're meeting friends who live there? Ask them if you can take the Bergen County NJ Transit train line somewhere near them and be picked up. Or take the (I think) 752 bus from the Port Authority at 42nd and 8th. For more info, visit www.njtransit.com. The Trip Planner will probably help you. 

Some NJ Transit trains start at Penn Station in New York. Others start in Hoboken, NJ, right across the river. For the Hoboken trains, you would take PATH to get to Hoboken, then switch to a big NJ Transit train. 

Hope this helps. To get to suburban NJ, it helps to talk to someone who makes that actual commute--they can tell you the best way to get to them at different times of the day.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 11, 2008)

wackymother said:


> The PATH trains take people from lower Manhattan to Jersey City, Hoboken, and other points in Hudson County, New Jersey--but not deep into NJ. Wyckoff is in northern Bergen County. PATH trains are kind of like an extension of the New York subway system, although they use a different payment system and they're not really connected.......



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, WackyMother !!!
A ton of helpful information !

Should we have time to make the journey to Wyckoff it would be to visit my wife's elderly uncle and aunt.

God, I wish this was longer than a 5-night tour. 
With NYC having so much to offer and just one "free" day, it'll be difficult to decide what to do.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 12, 2008)

I was coming home from NYC last night and I realized that the 752 could not be the direct bus...the 700 buses are internal NJ-only buses. I looked at NJTransit again and saw that you would take the 163 and then transfer. Major pain! I think you would have an easier time taking the train to Ridgewood and then taking a cab. Or maybe even a car service from your hotel, since your time is so limited....


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 12, 2008)

wackymother said:


> I was coming home from NYC last night and I realized that the 752 could not be the direct bus...the 700 buses are internal NJ-only buses. I looked at NJTransit again and saw that you would take the 163 and then transfer. Major pain! I think you would have an easier time taking the train to Ridgewood and then taking a cab. Or maybe even a car service from your hotel, *since your time is so limited*....



Time sure is very limited.
Dunno what we're gonna do


----------



## bigrick (Mar 20, 2008)

Doug, it's almost time for your trip.  What have you decided to do with your _"free day on your own to explore the city?"_


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 20, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Doug, it's almost time for your trip.  What have you decided to do with your _"free day on your own to explore the city?"_



BigRick  

Unfortunately, we'll bypass visiting wife's relative in NJ  
And spend our last day... "playing tourist" :whoopie: 

If we enjoy NY enough... 
we'll return for a longer visit and look them up.

Will give them a call to say hello tho 

Thanks for asking !!!!!

Ciao !


----------

